# Teeny tiny egg... should we worry?



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi all --

Our lovely hen (8 months old now) has been laying eggs regularly for several months. Since both our pijies were hand raised rescues, they don't seem to know what to do with the eggs, really -- they'll sit them for a day or two, sort of, but usually end up rolling them around and eventually breaking them. They aren't at all faked out by dummy eggs, either -- that worked once, but then they caught on to the trick. So, our hen lays pretty frequently. We make sure to keep plenty of grit and eggshell grit around for her, which she eats, and also pro-biotics. We don't want babies, so that isn't the issue -- just don't want the hen laying more than she has to....

Anyways -- my question: This clutch, the first egg was normal looking -- (and broken within 24 hours ) -- but her second egg is really tiny -- like the size of a sparrow's egg.... what on earth? Is this a normal thing that just happens sometimes, or is it somethng we should worry about???

Both parents seem healthy, eating fine, etc.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

minimonkey said:


> ...they'll sit them for a day or two, sort of, but usually end up rolling them around and eventually breaking them...


At 8 months, they might still be figuring things out. Is the other pigeon a male? I've noticed that the hens don't seem to get serious about raising a clutch unless they are confident that their mate is in control of a secure nest site. If you have a pair (male/female), do they own a nest bowl? That prop may help to encourage them to set the eggs rather than kick them around.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Are you giving them oyster sghell grit. Sounds as if the bird might be getting low on calcium. As if it has layed several eggs and now a really samall one It sure could need some calcium.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Yes, we are giving them oyster shell -- they both eat it, particularly the hen.

Oh yes, the other is MALE. MALE, MALE!!! A maler male has yet to be spotted!

The first time we offered a nest bowl, they ignored it. They will build a nest, of sorts, out of paper scraps if we give them that. We just offered a nest bowl again, and this time she used it for the second egg. We put a dummy egg in the bowl, and she is sitting that. The little egg got kicked out of the bowl, so we broke it open (since she is sitting the dummy this time) -- no yolk at all, just egg-white.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

So cool that they are progressing so quickly! In addition to the oystershell for calcium, you might see if you can get some of the pink mineral powder (from a pigeon supply place). This is very popular with the hens just before they lay eggs so I assume it has stuff they need. Since the males also eat it on a regular basis, I feel it is part of the basic requirements. What percentage of protein are you feeding? Breeding birds require more protein, so you might consider adding some more peas to their feed.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

minimonkey said:


> Hi all --
> Our lovely hen (8 months old now) has been laying eggs regularly for several months. Since both our pijies were hand raised rescues, they don't seem to know what to do with the eggs, really -- they'll sit them for a day or two,
> *My pets are the same way, they don't behave like normal pigeons, because they were not raised by pigeons. They look miserable when they are sitting on their dummy eggs.
> 
> ...


*
I have seen a tiny egg now and then when a hen lays her very first clutch.*


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Angel lays sometimes tiny little eggs. Other times they are normal sized. So, I guess it can happen quite often
Tiny and Angel often ignore their nest bowl too.
Just today Angel layed an egg in her water bowl. 

Reti


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks Trees and Reti -- it makes me feel a bit better to know that this happens from time to time. 

Hen is still sitting the bowl -- I think this is a record.. we're going on two whole days!

Our feed claims to be 12% protein -- it is the lowest protein formula of the feeds available at our local store (they sell pigeons there! So we can get lots of supplies locally..) I'll look into the red mineral powder....


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Are these fertile eggs or unfertile eggs? It shouldn't really matter though if she is laying that many then I would get her into a DR. for a hormone shot. Too many eggs being layed will take away of the much needed calcium she needs and hurt her. Too much calcium on her end will start to cause Kidney failure. My vet told me this about my pigeon and told me to take her calcium straight away as it was playing heck with her kidneys. Good Luck hope I have helped out a little


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm not really sure if they are fertile or not -- she does have a mate....and they *do* mate!

I'm giving her lots of oystershell grit -- she eats that, so I hope is getting enough calcium.

She's still sitting the dummy, so I hope this will slow down the laying process a great deal.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Reti said:


> ...Just today Angel layed an egg in her water bowl.
> Reti


 !!! That's doing it the hard way!!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

TerriB said:


> !!! That's doing it the hard way!!!



LOL. I don't even know how she did it, her water bowl is tall and skinny. Must have been hard.

Reti


----------

